# 4 Intermedius eggs! Laid Dec 30th.



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

So I have had my male calling the past 2-3 months. Nothing ever then him being a loner... no love for him... 

I have 5 intermedius in a tall 20g tank for about 5 months now. I was walking past the tank and noticed all 5 frogs sitting very close together, so I took a look and noticed, 4 little white eggs.
Im not sure who momma is, only seen/heard one call. The other 4 could be females, not sure... 

Ive left them in there so far, since Ive read the first eggs sometimes dont work out. 
Its been 2 days now.. The male sure likes to sit around the eggs, seems there is usualy 2-3 other frogs around as well.. they have always liked sitting next to each other since I got them. (see picture!  )

Any reason my male is still calling? Is this normal? 
Should I pull them?












Eggs: Horrible picture

















Ill keep updating this log as to the progress... Im still not sure if I will pull them or not.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice, congrats! Where'd your inters come from? I'm getting a probable pair this week. My vents just started breeding as well and i've decided to let the parents try to raise them at least for the first few clutches. I tried pulling a clutch earlier but only one hatched and didn't last more than a few days. I figure the parents know how to raise them better than i do at this point. I'll probably try again later, but i want to see the parents raise them for now. It's normal for the male to keep calling. My little guy keeps calling even with a couple of clutches in the tank, horny little booger. Good luck!


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

I got 3 of the 5 from Phil Tan, then added 2 more from someone else on this board a few months later.

If these guys start making alot of eggs.. Im going from 18g, to this new 60g tank I want  Just needed a reason.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

That sounds like a good excuse to me! More room is always helpful when you can provide it.

Mine are coming from Phil as well, he's got really nice frogs. You should try to make the next SCADs meeting at Dane's place. He's got quite a collection to check out and the meetings are a good opportunity to trade or buy frogs or supplies.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Don't be too disappointed if the eggs aren't good. While it's pretty normal for the first eggs to be bad, many times several clutches are bad before they start to get it right. Mine started laying back in late September (I have a 1.2) and each female has been laying and giving me an average of 2 clutches every 2-2 1/2 weeks or so and they still haven't given me any good eggs yet. Just don't get frustrated if it takes em awhile.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

So is the thread title a prediction...er...ahh... :wink:


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

I know they usualy dont get it right the first time.. I wont be too disapointed.

Well its been 3 days... no mold, eggs still there. All 5 frogs seem to take a huge intrest in them.. community raising? Male is still calling his head off.. 

Im curious with intermedius eggs, since I havent seen a timeline on them, how soon I should see any change in size/shape etc?


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

They have the same timeline as imitators and you should begin to see something happening one way or another in the next day or two. After that it will progress pretty quickly.


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

Close up of eggs on day 5.. any thoughts?


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

topaz017 said:


> Close up of eggs on day 5.. any thoughts?


Looks to me like you'll have some nice looking babies in a few months. :wink:


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm no expert but I think I can see some development... I'd say they are good!

Good luck!


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

center egg looks like it may have some development. from this angle the other 3 looks like they are bad to me.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

NCSUdart said:


> center egg looks like it may have some development. from this angle the other 3 looks like they are bad to me.


Nope. They all look good. Intermedius eggs are white. Congrats!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I concur...so far the development looks good. Hopefully that will continue with the right parental care.

I find that my intermedius seem to only carry 2 tads at a time in terms of care though I think Homer's crew do a bit more if memory serves me correctly.

Best of luck!

Bill


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

Homer said:


> NCSUdart said:
> 
> 
> > center egg looks like it may have some development. from this angle the other 3 looks like they are bad to me.
> ...


Hmmm...maybe we should take a vote and follow up, just for fun. :lol: I have to agree with NCSU here...the center one looks good, but even though intermedius eggs are white, like he said, from this angle, it looks like there is some blurriness there, which leads me to think they are going bad (except the one in the middle, which still has clear definition to it). The three surrounding eggs look a bit dicolored and mis-shapen like maybe they have gone bad. Again, it could be the angle, but with the obvious development of the center egg, I would expect the other three to be close to the same stage in development. Even those eggs that I have seen begin to develop, once they fall behind, that is usually a sign that they have gone bad.

Any more pic's for today? :wink: 

Kristen


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

^ yep, the top right one definitely looks like it has started to break down. the bottom right one looks like it has started to break down a little. can't tell with the top left one, but from the angle can't see any development like i see in the center one.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

If anyone has experience seeing bad intermedius eggs, I think I can claim that one :? . I agree with Kristen and Matt... definitely 3 bad ones and MAYBE the center one is good. The one one the bottom has what I like to describe as the "popped the cap" look as it literally looks like the top popped open. The one on the right is mishshapen and the top just doesn't look right to me. In fact, looking at the color they are all the wrong color. All my imi and intermedius eggs start out white and as they degrade turn to that same color gray. I have to guess all 4 bad but a small possibility the middle is good. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

The middle one is definitely developing. After looking a little more closely at the pic, I agree that the right one is definitely bad. The other 2 are blurry but tough to tell. I originally thought I saw some development of a line on both of those, but can't convince myself of that this morning. Time will tell.

Four is the most fertile eggs I have ever gotten out of my pair of intermedius at once. It is usually 1 or 2 . . . sometimes 3.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Congrats! Edit the title of the thread to read december 30 maybe?


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

The center egg is in fact developing... the others not so much.
Ill post new pictures in a few days.


Should I leave the bad eggs or try to remove them?


(I just noticed I had JAN 30th  )


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is a picture from Jan 8th










Looks like I have one good egg.. should I remove the other bad eggs?


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

Today I can start to see some eyes..... The other eggs havent changed but I havent removed them, and they arnt molded.

Im a bit nervous about pulling these eggs.... Shouldnt I have let the parents raise the tad? Can I feed it the same nutriants the parents could? Is all I need are the Tad bites?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

There should be no problem in raising it yourself. The diet should consist primarily of something like Tad bites although some algae based foods can be considered as a supplement. 

Once the tadpole hatches, give it a few days (typically 3-4) to allow it to absorb the remaining yolk and become more active. No feeding is needed at this point - in fact it does more harm than good due to fungus problems.

Once you see that the tadpole is alert, swimming well and active, transfer to a raising setup. I typically use 16 oz deli cups. Make sure the water temps of the hatching solution and the rearing container are close to one another as you can shock the tad otherwise. I typically just place them in the same location for a couple of hours before transfer - how's that for a high tech approach 8) 

I tend to add an oak leaf or indian almond leaf to the tadpole water or use tadpole tea in order to slightly acidify the water. When the tadpole first starts feeding you can crush the tad bites between your fingers prior to feeding although I haven't noticed that to be absolutely necessary. The trick is to not overfeed although tad bites have major upside in that they don't foul the water like some other foods.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, the egg that was develeping turned into a white mush mass  Was their first clutch, so well see. They just laid 3 more eggs on 1/12.  If they get further along then the last, Ill post a new thread and pictures.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, but at least it's encouraging that it developed to some extent. Hopefully the next clutch will be better.


----------

